# Tool32 erase EGS memory



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anybody know how to erase the EGS memory by using tool32? What's the name of the job?thx
I mean resetting adaption functions

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

what ECU is EGS?...you should identify your ecu first and then look for the file.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

vince59 said:


> what ECU is EGS?...you should identify your ecu first and then look for the file.


EGS is the transmission module


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know it is the transmission module but what ecu do you have in your car.
You have to know how diagnosis works. 
EGS is the broad identification you have to know which ecu you have. Run tool32 and identify it. 
As example for egs I have GSB231 so this is the file .grp that I need to "use" with the diagnosis tool.
hen I run tool32 select the job for that specific model and then select fs_loeschen that is "clear error".
I hope it helps


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

To identify the correct .prg file, you need to launch INPA. Run "Identification" and you will have a list for all ECUs. Then for EGS you will see the correct name for .prg
To reset adaptations, once used the correct .prg with tool32, you have to use the reset command name.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

@tankren, here is the guide. Please use the search tool last time 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=704094&highlight=


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

maisav said:


> @tankren, here is the guide. Please use the search tool last time
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=704094&highlight=


It seemes to me this does not answer his question.

He is asking what is the job and this is: fs_loeschen

But this has to be applied to the specific EGS ecu that has to be identified first.

Hope it helps


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

vince59 said:


> It seemes to me this does not answer his question.
> 
> He is asking what is the job and this is: fs_loeschen
> 
> ...


Hello tretrenove! And what does it means?:

"Does anybody know how to erase the EGS memory by using tool32? What's the name of the job?thx
I mean resetting adaption functions"

He wants to identify the correct .prg, to reset adaptation values! That is the answer, not others!
fs_loeschen isn't a job, is an INPA command and it erase faults..


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

dear folks, I know how to choose the right PRG and how to clear the fault codes. But I don't know how to reset adaption with the right command/job.
Thank you all 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Tankren, you had the Solution. Once selected the correct sgbd inside tool32, starts the .prg and on the left side you have the list for all commands associated to the .prg
Then you should find the "reset" command..... It is!

Another way. If you have Rheingold, click on EGS and you will see the reset command.

For me it's all


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

maisav said:


> Tankren, you had the Solution. Once selected the correct sgbd inside tool32, starts the .prg and on the left side you have the list for all commands associated to the .prg
> Then you should find the "reset" command..... It is!
> 
> Another way. If you have Rheingold, click on EGS and you will see the reset command.
> ...


thanks for you reply, I'll check the command list later.
I know rheingold is more helpful and easy to use, but tool32 is tinier and more powerful. 
Cheers.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

tankren said:


> thanks for you reply, I'll check the command list later.
> I know rheingold is more helpful and easy to use, but *tool32 is tinier and more powerful*.
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


And very dangerous !


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

maisav said:


> And very dangerous !


can't agree more:bigpimp:


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

maisav said:


> And very dangerous !


as long as you do not speak german :rofl::rofl:


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

AFAIK based on my experinece, before using tool32 it is necessary to identify the ecu in your car. This can be done via INPA or tool32. BTW they use the same "file and command".
Once you identify the specific ecu by the SGBD group it will be easier to use tool32 and choose the proper file.
Then you can work with the selected job...

I hope it helps.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

vince59 said:


> as long as you do not speak german :rofl::rofl:


Hello!!

It's a dangerous tool even if you speak german.

CU Oliver


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

milkyway said:


> Hello!!
> 
> It's a dangerous tool even if you speak german.
> 
> CU Oliver


If speaking german..at least you can understand what the job is and this is not a detail


----------

